# datsun/nissan bluebird p410 1964 orginal



## bluebird 1964 (Dec 25, 2009)

hi all dear members.
this my car. 
datsun/nissan bluebird p410 1964 orginal. 

i think u like .it's all things orginal.other u can read this side and see it .

Vintage & Classic Car Club of Pakistan - Page 432 - PakWheels Forums 

thanx a lot


----------

